# Son first deer!



## mfox9481 (Dec 2, 2013)

My son has gone hunting with me in the past but say he didn't want to go anymore since it was boring since he wasn't shooting. So this year I got a 350 Legend upper for my AR and let him get the apprentice license. This morning was the first time in the woods for him. We could hunt until 850 and at 845 two does came out and headed across the field toward us. The kept looking too out right and sure enough this guy came out. My son was amazing. He was nervous but patient and stayed ready. The does and buck met up in the middle of the field at about 100 yards. They were headed our way so he waited. After a few minutes the buck came into 35 yards and the Legend dropped him in his tracks. He was on cloud 9 with high fives and hugs in the treestand. Before the shot he kept telling how it was so relaxing to be in a treestand seeing nature. 

He also keeps talking about how he will never forget this day. By the way he is 9. Absolutely amazing morning, with a proud son, and a dad that couldn't be happier or prouder. 

Take the kids to the woods Boys, there's nothing better than spending time with your kids and providing them the opportunity for such excitement and self pride.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS...to that young man and dad!
There's no doubt about what he said about never forgetting this day...he won't.
Don't think dad will soon forget it either.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome deer! Congrats, I’m loving seeing all the youth hunt photos today. Great memories made! 👍🏻


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boy!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats on the buck & a memory you'll both cherish forever!!

Mike


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats to you and your boy these youth posts are the best.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

He'll be hooked for life. Great job!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats! Nice rifle.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Memories and Hunting buddy for ever.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Great pictures and story. That is what youth season is about. Memories. Congratulations to both you and your son!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great first deer, probably doesn’t think it’s boring now. Nice rifle too.


----------

